# E:can't mount /sdcard/ while in CWM Recovery



## scottcp36 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've been doing a ton of research on this topic but I cannot find anything that relates exactly to what I'm seeing. I'm trying to root my T-Mobile LG G-Slate (v909) and I have successfully used fastboot to reboot into CWM Recovery. But when I try to apply a .zip file from the internal sdcard storage, I get this message in Recovery: "E:can't mount /sdcard/". If I go to Mounts and Storage and try to mount sdcard that way, I get "Error mounting /sdcard".

I have also tried booting into APX mode, holding down both volume buttons while pressing power, and while it seems that it goes into APX mode (nothing shown on tablet screen but also cannot power on or reboot without pushing the reset button, leading me to believe it has gone into APX mode), the laptop I'm using (Linux Mint) is not recognizing it - lsusb does not show the device as being attached.

Anybody have any ideas on how I may be able to solve this, or troubleshooting tips, etc?

Thanks very much!

-Scott P.


----------

